# Once again in my amazing garden



## Triehard (Jul 4, 2008)

The "Bubblegum tree" 
Our gnomes just love it.
Hope you do to.


----------



## Battou (Jul 4, 2008)

Lets just hope the birdies don't steal from that tree :lmao:


----------



## Bamb00 (Jul 4, 2008)

So that's where gum comes from.............i always thought about that.


----------

